# Plans for this year



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

2019 will mark the 6th year for our collaborative haunted house. As is tradition, Mark and I meet for a planning breakfast every February and tomorrow is that day. We'll pull out the graph paper, sketch out the front yard layout and the floor plan for the haunt. This year's layout is simpler but with a cool and creepy theme. We won't have much at all to purchase, unlike last year. A nice order of finished foam, skulls arrived today and will look great in the catacomb shelves that will line one wall. We'll get some more as we want a lot of skulls. Dave (Motel Sixx) has a plethora of corpsed skeltons and we'll tap into that supply. We don't need any masks or special effects but will source some nice hooded robes for our crew, which will number about 15. We have 7 skull staffs for some of our actors. A foam crypt will be built once the weather breaks and that will be a focal point on one wall and a distraction for a good scare. Mark will be doing some more foam carving of some monoliths for the front yard. Lord knows he has to have some foam to carve or he gets all twitchy :googly: Working on several small props;lanterns, candles, etc.. Lots of paper mache work and this will all need to be painted when weather permits. So, things are slowly coming to life once again. We're looking at an end game within the next couple years but will likely continue doing at least some kind of enhanced display after that. More updates as they become available:jol:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep up the great work and look forward to updates.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Always interested to see what you guys conjure up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've been following your progress on Facebook. That batch of skulls you just got was beautiful.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DandyBrit said:


> Can't wait to see what you have in store for us.





stick said:


> Keep up the great work and look forward to updates.





Hairazor said:


> Always interested to see what you guys conjure up





RoxyBlue said:


> We've been following your progress on Facebook. That batch of skulls you just got was beautiful.


Thanks for the encouragement! Our planning session was fun, as always. As is typical, the original plan gets fleshed out and we end up adding several more elements and scares. We came up with a lot of neat ideas and things we can do to enhance the floor space and scare zones. Mark now has a few nice foam projects to keep him busy and we'll plug away at some smaller components. Hope to start on the construction of the inside crypt once the weather breaks. That will serve as the distraction for a main scare. We did discuss making 2020 our last year, at least for the walk through. I think its something that has been banging around in our heads for awhile, and that would give us a solid 7 year run, as well as making our final year a Saturday Halloween! We have some big plans for our last haunt that I'll tell my wife at some point So..updates to come, but we think this one will be another fun year with lots of detail and creep factor.:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can't wait to see what you guys do. I'm always a fan of your collaborations.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you doing something like the catacombs of Paris? That is ambitious and sounds like a lot of work but also very exciting!!! If you are doing this I hope you take lots and lots and lots of pictures and post. I can hardly wait to see!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

PrettyGhoul, that's what I'm going to shoot for. The 'catacombs' will be similar to the ones we did for our vampire theme but since we aren't going to have live actors laying in them, I want to do them all out of foam blocks. 

I'll be starting a project thread here in a month or so after I begin saving them. I figure that between the catacombs and the back wall (encapsulating a throne and standing monk guard) I'll need 190 or so blocks.

Stay tuned....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're going to be a busy man, lewlew.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It sounds awesome. But then all your work is awesome.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We'll both have our plates full with this one but it always seems to work out. Compromises will be made, as always. I just like to freak jdubbya out every now and then.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What a nice thing to say scareme! Thank you. Right back atcha! Dubbya and I have a good collaboration going. Our planning meetings are always fun and quite entertaining for the patrons around us at Perkins, I'm sure.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> We'll both have our plates full with this one but it always seems to work out. Compromises will be made, as always. I just like to freak jdubbya out every now and then.


Yeah, I need to be freaked out at least once a year or my life becomes shallow and meaningless!
One of the fun things about this is starting early so it seems we're always working on something beginning in February or March. By the time the end of summer comes along, we have some cool stuff built and then we gear up for the haunt season. It also avoids a scramble during October to make things for the haunt. This year's build will be a lot of fun. The plans for the front yard display are really neat; a break from the traditional graveyard but should have some nice creep factor:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Tomorrow is June 1st! We're shooting a promo video for the haunt at an old cemetery not too far from us. There will be three actors, some cool props and a neat creepy backdrop. We're shooting the daytime footage tomorrow and then will do a night shoot in the next couple weeks. Hope to have it edited for release by early July then we'll float it out there to generate some buzz. Spent the day gathering some costume stuff and props/skulls/etc.. that we'll be using. Fun to start seeing things come together.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You go guys


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There you guys go again, being all productive and ahead of schedule. It’s enough to make a slacker like me cry:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> You go guys






RoxyBlue said:


> There you guys go again, being all productive and ahead of schedule. It's enough to make a slacker like me cry:googly:


Sometimes we "think" we're ahead of schedule, but then we look at the calendar and it's October 1!!
The photo shoot went well and our video guy got some good footage and stills. We parked in a lot adjacent to several soccer fields which were being heavily used that morning. As we were unloading skulls and props and
costumes, we got several strange looks but a few folks asked us what we were doing and when we told them, they thought is was great!. Going to try and do the night time shoot next week so we can get it put together for release. Our videographer is moving out of town, so we're on the lookout for someone else who will help us out on Halloween night and not make us take out a loan:zombie: We'll post the promo here when it hatches.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the promo when it is done jdubbya.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

July 21! The promo video will be released in 2 days, coinciding with the 100 day countdown. It looks pretty cool and while only half a minute long, it gives you an idea of the theme. The crypt frame is underway and once complete will be skinned in foam and painted/aged. It's been very hot and humid and not conducive to working on stuff outdoors so finishing up a few small props that we'll be using. One of our haunt helpers sent me a pic of a large Halloween candy display he saw in a local grocery store. Time to rock and roll!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Likely the last update on this thread. Almost October and things are coming together. We were at our warehouse last week and brought down all the foam components we'll be using for this year's façade. The mice had a field day nibbling at the foam pieces but it adds some character to the surfaces. We have a few good hours of painting on these before they're ready to set up. Most of the smaller props are done and I'll start on a crypt prop this week that will serves as a centerpiece and distraction for a good scare. We're lining up our scare crew and unlike previous years we're having a bit of a challenge securing enough helpers but we still have time. Our "kids" are all growing up, off to college, working, etc so we may have to get a couple newbies and give them a crash course on haunting/scaring but we'll be good. A pile of pallets has appeared in my driveway that will be used for our exit maze and we'll be getting a couple trucks full of corn stalks later this week or early next week. Still need to get the soundtrack worked out and get a couple more costumes for a few of our staff. Our set-up date is Oct 20 and that will give us a week to get the building tricked out before our dress rehearsal. We have to have a day to get all of our wall panels and roof sections down from storage (they're stacked in a loft 15 feet above the floor!) Mark is figuring out the interior lighting and I'm in the process of shifting things around in the garage so I can get the fence and columns out. Lots to do and it time is getting short but as always, we'll get it done. The stress is building but Mark and I work best under pressure, don't we Mark? Mark?....Mark?.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like a walk in the park, JD - NOT:googly:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Riiiiiight! We got the castle façade painted yesterday and the first coat is on the catacombs and interior walls of the haunt. I've been horrible with updates for any of our projects so it's most likely the last pictures for them will be from the haunt setup.

Three stone pillars and the ground crypt for dubbya's front yard are almost done and will get painted this weekend for placement next week. Some minor detailing and moss work on them and we'll call em good.

Really ready for setup and to start moving things into the haunt. Lots of steps before that happens though. Currently eating my Wheaties and taking my Advil in anticipation.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Riiiiiight! We got the castle façade painted yesterday and the first coat is on the catacombs and interior walls of the haunt. I've been horrible with updates for any of our projects so it's most likely the last pictures for them will be from the haunt setup.
> 
> Three stone pillars and the ground crypt for dubbya's front yard are almost done and will get painted this weekend for placement next week. Some minor detailing and moss work on them and we'll call em good.
> 
> Really ready for setup and to start moving things into the haunt. Lots of steps before that happens though. Currently eating my Wheaties and taking my Advil in anticipation.


lewlew mentioned yesterday that after the façade was painted, he feels more comfortable with where we're at, and I agreed. That was a big job that got away from us last year and while it looked pretty good unpainted, the addition of color really makes it look like old stone. Anxious to begin the front yard set-up. I cut the grass yesterday for the last time until after Halloween. Even staked up a single dead tree limb. The fence and columns will go out, possibly Monday, along with a few other "trees." Mark and I will get the placement of the yard props as well. The large crypt is glued. Tomorrow will be a good day to fill in all the cracks with joint compound, then it will be sanded and roughed up a bit prior to paint. Need to work on the skeleton for the top of it but like Elizabeth Warren, I have a plan for that. All in all we're in pretty good shape. A plus this year is that we don't have a lot of elaborate props. The interior will be pretty Spartan, with dim lighting, lots of skulls and pvc candles, a few props and a couple actors, along with the scares. Even the front yard will be simpler to set up and light. I'm thinking of little things we need..like candy and pumpkins. We'll be getting a load of corn stalks on Monday for the exit maze. I think once the structure is set up, we'll have some breathing room and we both have days off the week of the 20th and then again Halloween week. I think we enjoy those day best when we can just walk through and detail everything, check lighting, meet with our crew to go through the scares, etc... We'll post some pics of the set up and then again of the big night. Good reminder on the Advil too lewlew! Need to hit CVS!:jol:


----------

